# Is there a TSX Widget?



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I googled and couldn't see one exactly, I tried iStocks and don't see a way to add TSX items


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

You can use the built-in widget; just add ".TO" to the end of the stock symbol.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

For TSX index items, add in the stock widget:

^GSP

and validate to see all available indexes for TSX to chose from.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I think it would be pretty easy to write one - just have the program start with a number like 11,498 then subtract a random number between 249 and 622 on a daily basis... beejacon


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Good one evans.


Ya, I was going to respond similar to what everyone else has already. The stock widget, does due TSX, you jsut need to put in the right name. 

^GSPTSE 
I think this might be it, I am not on my mac right now, and my ipod touch is in the other room. ^ - means its a market, G - ?, SP-standard and poors, TSE=TorontoStockExchange.

However, it wasn't clear to me this is what he wanted. Does he want something that tracks the TSX with a moving stock listing, cause I do not know where to get this either.

Hopefully this is helpful, remeber these updates are dlayed by like 20 minutes, for a instant one, I do not know, and for something like what you see on BNN, again I do not know.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

^GSPTSE 
Beautiful, thanks guys for help and the joke.
Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> I think it would be pretty easy to write one - just have the program start with a number like 11,498 then subtract a random number between 249 and 622 on a daily basis... beejacon



hahaha, its sad that it's true


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

If you got xCode installed, its just a matter of finding an RSS feed that shows you the info you want then having dashcode load up an RSS feed template for a widget. (ie: if you understand xhtml/javascript/css its not that hard to manipulate the default template).

It's pretty much how I wrote the official What The Duck widget. ( WhattheDuck.net )


----------

